# Mag for Model 85 in 380



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Any ideas for finding a 380 mag for an old model 85? This is a 12 round all steel mag. Great little pistol. I don't think Bersa still offers this as a part purchase.
Thanks


----------

